
The Awl, 2009-2018 - mountainplus
https://www.theawl.com/2018/01/okay-go-be-as-stupid-as-you-want/
======
zcarter
For a flavor of the content that is being reminisced, an old favorite:
[https://www.theawl.com/2011/11/a-conspiracy-of-hogs-the-
mcri...](https://www.theawl.com/2011/11/a-conspiracy-of-hogs-the-mcrib-as-
arbitrage/)

~~~
gmmeyer
this is one of the greatest articles I've ever read on the internet

~~~
jonah
It says so much about so many things so simply.

------
kmfrk
I really loved how The Hairpin, Awl, and Toast brought back the bloggy
atmosphere other sites and publications abandoned.

Hopefully we'll still love to see quirky CMSes that hark back to the good old
days of Blogspot, Typepad, and LiveJournal.

~~~
dsr_
It's not the CMS. It's not the layout. It's the writing, first, last, and
always.

~~~
XVII
It was both. The minimalist layout allowed the writing to stand out.

~~~
exolymph
The _ethos_ of the creators is what led to both.

------
Q6T46nT668w6i3m
RIP

A fantastic website that rekindled the spirit of my early web experience
reading Suck, et. al. It published an uncanny number of unpublished writers
that would create ballyhooed careers. More importantly, they, uniquely,
published numerous people that would write one fantastic piece and didn’t
chase a writing career (leaving everything out on the proverbial field).

------
ghostcluster
It had a good period of influence with some cool stories and writers, but I
honestly hadn't come across a story from The Awl organically since around
2015.

~~~
dmart
I personally stopped reading when they switched from Wordpress to Medium -
found out recently that they switched back after a year, but it was too late
at that point.

~~~
ghostcluster
Similarly, I abandoned The Onion and AV Club when they were acquired by
Univision and moved to "Kinja".

When all you have is a hammer, everything looks like a nail. They killed their
community and turned all their content to sludge.

~~~
alexkavon
Agreed. AV Club is a gossip rag now. The Onion is spot on and hilarious as
usual, but Kinja is a terrible discovery and reading experience so I don't
blame you.

------
JustAnotherPat
The Awl and Hairpin were destined to die because the people who wrote/would
write for them would never be satisfied being poor past their 20's.

It was a 'labor of love' from the glamorous set.

------
th0ma5
Maybe I'm weird but it seemed like there was always just too much stuff being
published daily? The Verge is like this too. Anyway, the stuff I did manage to
get at was always good.

------
sinemetu11
Sad to see The Awl go away. I've really enjoyed it the last couple years. Best
of luck to the team!

------
lazyjones
Perhaps you could have cut some running costs by not using images with 12MB
(displayed as 461x151 px) on the main page?

